# Baby Mandarin dwarf hamsters



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are the first pictures of the litter that arrived 15th June so they're only 5 days old but I think I can see some mandarins in there :2thumb:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

what do mandarins look like,never heard of those?


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Mum and Dad (both Mandarin dwarfs)


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

fab:2thumb:


----------



## geks (May 18, 2010)

*awwwwwwww*

awwwwwwwwwwwww so sweet:2thumb:


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

so damn cute

are they a type of dwarf hamster? because they look like little ginger russian dwarf hamsters lol


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

yes they are (technically) ginger dwarfs :2thumb:

they're from hybrids (which is the result of campbells x winter white) but I'm working on purifying the lines so these babies are VERY important :no1:


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow! They are lovely . Great work


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

NaomiR said:


> Here are the first pictures of the litter that arrived 15th June so they're only 5 days old but I think I can see some mandarins in there :2thumb:
> 
> image



Lovely babies Naomi, congratulations. :no1:

There are definitely two very ginger gingers in there, it'll be interesting to see how the dark one turns out. Did you see the grandparents?


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

We have 2 x mandarins, 1 x normal and an argente PLUS 1 x LEMON!!



















Thrilled with the lemon although technically she's a pale mandarin I'm going to call her a lemon :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## becki_moorcroft (Jul 13, 2009)

ooh gorgeous ive always wanted a manadrin, now im missing my hammies lol... could the lemon be a combination of the 'mandarin' gene and the dilute gene... sorta like a fawn rabbit lol... sorry not up on hammie genetics


----------

